

Autodesk acquires Instructables: What it means for makers - bootload
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/08/autodesk-acquires-instructables-what-it-means-for-makers.html

======
apievangelist
I think the crowdsourced, content rich, story telling of Instructables will
benefit Autodesk and the maker community at large.

Autodesk will just have to understand how to keep the community energized and
make sure the site has the resources it needs.

